# How do I make raw shea butter smell better?



## productjunkie814 (Jan 5, 2009)

I got this 100% organic shea butter...it works wonderful and whips well, but it has this smell to it that I would prefer not walking around in, lol .  I tried putting in a few drops of peppermint oil but that didn't work.  Any suggestions?  TIA!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 5, 2009)

Leave the top off for a few days. That should bring it down a little.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't have an answer for you, but I wondered about this as well. I know that if you heat it up you have to be careful with the way it's done, so as not to destroy its natural, healing properties. I wondered if anyone else was trying to add scent to their shea butter.


----------



## Nonie (Jan 5, 2009)

I used to get a Shea butter that had nothing else but essential oils added. Smelled lovely. I can't for the life of me remember who the seller was. She sold 100% Shea butter, but would mix in essential oils if you asked her to. Made it easier to apply too as it wasn't so sold.

ETA: The shea butter was whipped too so it was soft. I found a website that does that, but I don't think it's the same one I ordered from: http://www.everythingshea.com/whippedsheabutter.htm


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nonie said:


> I used to get a Shea butter that had nothing else but essential oils added. Smelled lovely. I can't for the life of me remember who the seller was. She sold 100% Shea butter, but would mix in essential oils if you asked her to. Made it easier to apply too as it wasn't so sold.
> 
> ETA: The shea butter was whipped too so it was soft. I found a website that does that, but I don't think it's the same one I ordered from: http://www.everythingshea.com/whippedsheabutter.htm


That looks similar to the Whipped Shea that Oyin Handmade sells, except OH's whipped shea is only available in two scents.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jan 5, 2009)

productjunkie814 said:


> I got this 100% organic shea butter...it works wonderful and whips well, but it has this smell to it that I would prefer not walking around in, lol . I tried putting in a few drops of peppermint oil but that didn't work. Any suggestions? TIA!


 
Lavendar essential oil (get a good one...I hear there are some dangerous fakes out there).  I had one that was rather organic smelling then I started getting it from the Ghanians and I've had no problem.  Sometimes, those butters can smell a bit rancid.  If that's the case, it might not be too fresh.  Might want to run it by the company and see if they'll give you a fresher one.  It shouldn't smell musty at all.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jan 5, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> I don't have an answer for you, but I wondered about this as well. I know that if you heat it up you have to be careful with the way it's done, so as not to destroy its natural, healing properties. I wondered if anyone else was trying to add scent to their shea butter.


 

Don't heat it, use the hand-held mixer.  It doesn't seem like it would work but it does...Irish suggested it to me.  Mine has stayed whipped for several months.  And it's so much better and easier to use rather than cutting off that chunk and trying to melt it between my palms.  Whipping it helped me use it more often.


----------



## Nonie (Jan 5, 2009)

Some other suggestions for scented Shea Butter: http://www.rainbowgiftsbyrose.com/default.asp?dept_id=10100&nopopup=1


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jan 5, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Don't heat it, use the hand-held mixer. It doesn't seem like it would work but it does...Irish suggested it to me. Mine has stayed whipped for several months. And it's so much better and easier to use rather than cutting off that chunk and trying to melt it between my palms. Whipping it helped me use it more often.


Thanks! How much essential oil are you adding to how much shea butter? I have a small container, a little less than 4 oz of shea butter...I don't want to add too much.


----------



## shelli4018 (Jan 5, 2009)

There's a seller on Etsy who makes scented whipped shea butter. Her user name is aromaticbodyoils. I haven't purchased anything from her. But her stuff looks pretty good to me.


----------



## shelli4018 (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh....check out MzTeaCakes How To Make Scented Shea Butter video on youtube.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jan 5, 2009)

Cassandra1975 said:


> Thanks! How much essential oil are you adding to how much shea butter? I have a small container, a little less than 4 oz of shea butter...I don't want to add too much.


 
Definitely.  I'd suggest 2-4 drops.  You can use more lavendar and peppermint oils than others.  That's why I'd suggest for anyone wanting to experiment with essentials to study up on them first.  They can be toxic to the body in the wrong ratios.  Lavendar is so fragrant and it's a calming herb.


----------



## mscocoface (Jan 5, 2009)

Start with one or two drops initally then whip it then smell it.  If you want a stronger smell add one or two drops each time.  That way will insure you get the right strength of scent you want.


----------



## Cassandra1975 (Jan 5, 2009)

shelli4018 said:


> Oh....check out MzTeaCakes How To Make Scented Shea Butter video on youtube.


That was a great tutorial - I just now got to watch it (YouTube blocked at work, lol). Thanks!


----------



## productjunkie814 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## sweetcocoa (Jan 6, 2009)

I use a mixture of lavender and rosemary essential oils.


----------



## Misshairdiva (Jan 6, 2009)

OK,this is what I found out from my naturalpath when I bought some shea and it had a FUNKY smell. She said it was probably bad. It was soo funky that I would only put it on my feet! I ordered some shea from a company in Washington state and I did not like it, it was hard and gray. I ordered shea from another company in canada and it was FUNKY! I then ordered shea from www.shearadiancesupplies.com   and their shea has a nice yellow color, texture and only a slight odor. Alot of times the odor comes from either the way the shea is cooked over wood (that is the smoke smell) or a company has kept it way too long and it is bad. The above company has the best shea I have ever ordered. I usually get it in big blocks. I heat it so it doesn't get grainy over time and then pour it on a glass pan and stick it in the fridge. After it has solidified I cut out blocks, add whatever to it and whip it. If you heat it and then quick cool it, it will not be grainy. 
Hope this helps!


----------

